# 5.7 liter Hemi for plowing?



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2006)

Anybody using the Hemi for plowing?

I am well aware of CTD's etc...Just interested in the Hemi. I am thinking of getting rid of two vehicles (suv and truck) and make one vehicle that is more versatile, hence the 2500 gasser.


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

i have one no complaints. will buy another in 08

john


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Good engine, stronger then my old 5.9. Different power curve though, wants to spin a little more rpm then the older dodge engines.


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

My hemi had enough guts to plow anything I threw at it. Overall I'd say its a very capable motor.


----------



## jcesar (Sep 14, 2006)

I know a guy that plows with an 04 2500. Got a Hemi. He loves it and has had no problems with it. Says it will move a mountain!


----------



## Rbronkema psfd (Feb 16, 2006)

The company I work for has two of them. We love them. I love the plowing power and trailering power they have. We will probably get two more coming up here pretty quick.


----------



## MIAWPUKEK (Dec 18, 2004)

I was thinking about taking the plow off my '04 F150 and putting it on my new 1500 Hemi. What's the fuel economy like while plowing, I know just driving around town now is hard on gas. Plus, I might put some 17" rims/tires on for winter, save the 20"s for summer.


----------



## MIAWPUKEK (Dec 18, 2004)

My buddy's got a Hemi as well, he's putting a snowbear plow on his this year. Maybe I should do the same thing. Opinions????

*Snowbear*
or
*
Western*


----------



## Emerscape (Mar 23, 2005)

I had a 2003 Dodge 2500 QC SLTwith the Hemi.... Gibson Cat back and a Hypertech tuner, used it for towing trailers and plowing. Running 35" BFG All Terrains, a pallet of ice melt in the back and a 8' Boss Super Duty up front the thing was like a bulldozer. Never got stuck and had great power for the deep wet and heavy stuff. THe hypertech added a lot of low end power for trailering, I noticed a big improvement. If i got back in the business I would probably buy a Cummins but the Hemi is a great alternative and way better than the Chevy 6.0 and the Ford 5.4


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies. Witht the incentives going on, I have been toying witht the idea of trading in the 06 chevy 2500hd for a dodge 2500 quad cab slt w/ the hemi. 

I love the look of the dodge truck and the hemi runs like a raped ape! I drove it last night and thought it was awesome. Much more power over the 6.0 in my opinion. 

What are you guys getting as far as gas mileage on the 2500 w/ the hemi? I am only getting 13mpg now with the 6.0 and that's a mix of highway and cityish roads. I also have a hefty foot on the hway, rarely am I going slower then 70mph


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

From what my Dodge plow friends say. Hemi fuel mileage is terrible and plowing they should bought the turbo diesel as Emerscape stated as well.

PS. The millage is almost but not as bad on the 6.0 Chevy's but think the 4L80 tranny is much better. Keep you foot out of it and keep what you have!


----------



## AlaskaSnow82 (Sep 21, 2006)

I have a 05 2500 HEMI and it sucks ass

plowing i get around 6 mpg

city driving no plow 8-10 mpg

best I ever saw on highway 12.8 but mainly in the 11 range

never ever will I buy a dodge.. EVER unless chevy / GMC fall off planet and thre is only ford trucks available


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2006)

Thanks for the opinions. 

After some thought, my wife convinced me that I wanted the CTD. 
Got a great deal, unbelievable might be a better word to use. I pick the new truck up tomorrow night.


----------



## ynot_5_0 (Dec 5, 2005)

05 1500 QC SLT HEMI...Gibson Cat-back K&N filter and the best gas mileage I have gotten on the hwy is 13MPG. Plowing...LOL does it matter? I would guess it was somewhere around 6MPG.


----------



## kipcom (Feb 3, 2001)

Its a HEMI ....not made for fuel mileage. If you want fuel milage buy a Toyota Tundra...but you wont move much snow with it LOL.

Snow Plowing fuel usage can not be measured by MPG, you have to figure the gallons per hour for snow plowing.

We target 1.25 to 2.0 GPH usage for our plow trucks ( conditions vary fuel consumption )

2006 HEMI....very strong engine


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2006)

I wound up with the Cummins. Very happy with it. It pulls double duty for me and my wife right now. I will miss the Chevy cause it worked hard for me, but hey, it's just a truck.


----------



## Farmer_01 (Nov 10, 2005)

I have a HEMI for my plow truck. I love it. definitly no lack of power. 
The best I have gotten recently was 15MPG on a long trip into a head wind.
Plowing? 8-10MPG is normal. I would go with fuel useage per hour compared to MPG for deciding which truck to get for plowing.


----------



## MIAWPUKEK (Dec 18, 2004)

*MDS kicked in???*

I was on the highway the other day, and thought I'd try the MDS. So I reset the fuel economy button and slacked back to the speed limit (80 kph/50mph). The fuel economy shot down to 7 litres per 100 kms or 30 mpg.....amazing!! I guess the MDS cut in, couldn't feel it, or no lights to let me know it was working.

Didn't last long though, I went back up to 70 mph (hope no cops reading this ), and the economy went back down to around 16 litres per 100 kms or 13 mpg.


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

You will never want to get ride of your CTD have had two so fare and both have not let me down yet, got better fuel milage in the 03' but have more power in the 05' can't wieght to see that the 07 1/2 will get with the new 6.7 motor and 6 speed auto tranny.


----------

